# Harry and Riley getting acquainted



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw looks like he and his new sister are getting along great so far


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pictures! They look perfectly matched for each other! He does have him some big hooves....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

So happy for all of you! Looks like Harry is making himself at home there- great pics!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Adorable pictures! They look very happy together.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Those pictures are all fantastic.  I'm so glad Harry is getting along well with Riley.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awww looks like they're getting along great so far!! Mine took a few weeks to play tug with each other, so I'm sure they'll be BEST friends in no time at all!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Great Pictures! They look like long time friends already!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like they already are like they have been siblings forever!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

way to go Harry and Riley!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Great pictures Things are working out great for those two.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like they are getting along great. Wonderful!


----------



## JBAMM (Oct 2, 2008)

A blonde and a red-head! They look great together.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Fast freinds!,so nice to see them getting on so well!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Ya just gotta love it when a plan comes together!!!

Hannibal
A-Team


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

The pictures are great! So glad that it is all working out.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm a Harry fan.... and now a Riley fan..Im so glad everything has worked out. I missed out on a lot about what was going on but kept tabs the best I could. 

So glad things have worked out!

Al & Tuff Dog


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow that was quick. So great to see them getting along so well. I think they're going to have a long and happy future together!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to see them getting along so well already. I'm sure they will have a lifetime of good times together. Thanks for sharing some pictures.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the pictures! Riley n Harry look adjusted already! Where do they sleep? Bet the bed is crowded!  

How old are each of them and how much do they weigh? They look quite matched, except for the red!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I was wondering how this was going. So glad to hear it's all going so well!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am glad to see Harry is fitting in well.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Harry looks great in the photos. It is a comfort to me to see that he is adjusting so quickly to his new home. I miss him more than words can say... Give him a hug from me. It was so nice to meet you both. I am happy for Harry and for you.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Awww they look so good together. I'm so glad everything worked out for you all.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad that Harry is fitting in so well, looks like there having fun!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

how adoreable can't wait till hunter and hope can play tug like that instead of him dragging her across the floor...lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad to see that Harry and Riley are having so much fun together. Love the difference in their coloring. I feel for Therese but know these pictures help her to feel some comfort.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I just love seeing the new pictures of Riley and Harry!! Great pictures, and it looks like they will be best of friends! They are both too Cute together!


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

harry and riley. gotta be a double act with a stage name like that.

wtg guys have a ball.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow! It looks like they were meant to be together!! Great pictures and I'm glad things are going so well!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Love the pictures! Riley n Harry look adjusted already! Where do they sleep? Bet the bed is crowded!
> 
> How old are each of them and how much do they weigh? They look quite matched, except for the red!


Riley is 17 months old and around 60+ pounds. She has her choice of the bed or the floor . We don't usually let them loose at night until they are at least two and we can trust them. Kelby taught her well and she has never been a problem. 

Harry is 8 months old, around 70 pounds, and is 2-3 inches taller than Riley. He is in his crate at night 'cause he's still a puppy.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks like they're getting along great, congratulations.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

They look like BFF! So wonderful that Harry is doing well in his new home!


----------

